# Belgian Candi Sugar



## GMK (10/3/03)

Hi,

I have a recipee for making a clone of Coopers Sparkling Ale.
It calls for 1 pound of Belgian Light Candi Sugar.

I have some questions that i hope someone out there can help me with.

What is Belgian Candi Sugar ?
How do i make my own Belgian Candi Sugar ?
Does anyone have a recipee for making this...
Is it available anywhere in Australia ? If so where, web site address.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kook (10/3/03)

Ive seen that clone receipe (on BYO i think it was?).

There was a good article on making Candi sugar on the craftbrewers website, It seems to be down at the moment though. Someone might have it mirrored somewhere though.
Its basically "baked" white sugar as far as I can gather.

As for buying it pre-made, your best bet would probably be somewhere like a belgian chocolate store.


----------



## fergiej (10/3/03)

I read the same article as kook, the link is Candy Sugar

Keep us informed of the outcome, you've got me interested.


----------



## Doc (10/3/03)

I've also found this one.

Cheers,
Doc


By Dan Schultz 

Make your own. It's pretty easy and I think it has more character. 

Take the 3.5# of cane sugar and put it into a sauce pan. Add enough water to just cover the sugar by a 1/2" inch or so. Heat and stir. Add 1/8 teaspoon of some type of acid (citrus, lactic, or phosphoric) and keep stirring. If you have a candy thermometer, use it. 

As the temp rises over 100C, the solution will boil. If the water dries out and it looks like the sugar is drying out, then there wasn't enough acid (add more water and another touch of acid). As the temps rises above 130, the solution will start to darken. Keep boiling until you've reached a root beer color. Turn off the heat and pour into a backing pan lined with parchment paper and allow to cool. 

Now I thught it would be cool to add it straight into the kettle. Remember that the sugar is a 150C, 50% higher than the boiling wort. That means that the wort will super heat during the addition and cause a massive boil over. Don't do that! I added it slow enough that it wasn't a safety issue but it can be in an instant. 

That's all their is to it. Save some back to taste and compare witht te store bought candy sugar.


----------



## Doc (23/4/03)

Did you give this a go Ken?
I'm thinking about doing a couple of belgian brews for winter and candy sugar is a key ingredient.

If you did give it a go did you take any pictures?

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (6/5/03)

Doc

Made 250gms of Candi Sugar on the weekend.

Dead easy.

Disolved 250gms of white sugar in just enough just boiled water to cover it. Add the juice from a Quarter of Lemon (Citric Acid)

Boiled on the gas WOK Burner for approx 45 min.
Turned a beutiful golden tofee brown colour - had the lid on the saucepan for pretty much the entire time.

When finished - add 1 ltr of just boiled water to cool mixture down and to keep it a liquid so that it would not go hard crack on me. 
Added the mixture to the boil.....

I used it in my KERIS - Kennys Extra Russian Imperial Stout....


----------



## GSRman (6/5/03)

KERIS hey.... hmmm so what was the SG?


----------



## GMK (6/5/03)

GSRMan

*Base RIS - 9ltrs at approx SG 1090*

Morgans Dockside stout
80gms Roasted Barley
200gms Cara Special 111
200 Choc
150 gms xtal
150gms light xtal
250gms Rich Dark Brown Sugar
150 gms Lactose
2 teaspoons Gypsum
1 Teaspoon Chalk

Grains steeped 90mins.
Boil 30mins - 25gms Goldings Start 15 gms POR 10min to end of Boil
Made 12 ltrs...halved...added 3 ltrs water to make base upto 9 ltrs

*KERIS - Base plus following: made upto 10ltrs SG 1015*

mashed 150gms of flaked barley, 150gms oats, 150gms light rye with 450 gms Bairds English Pale malt at approx 68 Degrees for 90 mins
Made up belgian Candi Sugar 250gms - Golden Toffee Colour
Added 
100gms dark compound cooking chocolate
2 teaspoons of cinamon
1 teaspoon Nutmeg
pinch of ground ginger
and 3ltrs of base with 15gms of Northern Brewer Hops 

Boiled for one hour with a splinterd small French Oak Stave (approx 150 x 5 0 x 5) . Topped up with water to 10 ltrs...
Put French Oak Splinters into wort in Primary.

Used Windsor ALe yeast for Both.

The smell and taste from the KERIS was exceptional...real Earthy flavour.. thick as mud.....


----------



## GSRman (6/5/03)

nice... but no cloves?


----------



## GMK (6/5/03)

RIS Recipee.

No cloves....

Forgot to type that i also added 2kg of Amber LME to the base.

GSRMan

Are you doing a RIS for the comp?


----------



## GSRman (6/5/03)

HAhahah nah, im hoping to make something that i dont feel guilty about subjecting others to first  

i think i'll probably make one before next years...


----------



## GMK (6/5/03)

GSRMan...

You woos.....

I dont know where you get this guilty thing from.........


----------



## GSRman (6/5/03)

i'll quote you on that when i bring along beer to the next meeting


----------



## GMK (6/5/03)

so you will be bringing a beer along.........

What style.........
Cloves or no cloves........
Malt or no Malt.........
Hops or no hops.....
Racked or not Racked.........
Dry Hopped or not Dry Hopped..........

Dry or liquid yeast........

Etc........


----------



## GSRman (6/5/03)

it will either be my straight old lager, can n kilo  - first brew i made  


or my boonga boonga blonde (1.25kg dex canadian blonde) - racked

or my lager with 500gm of LME 750 dex-mix that im bottling tonight.. - racked also


----------



## GMK (6/5/03)

GSRMan

Sounds like you are learning Fast Track....

Can't wait to taste them...


----------

